# Music in style of Chopin's Nocturnes, Arvo Pärt, Beethoven's Andantes etc



## Flail (Apr 8, 2010)

Hello!

I've started to get acquainted with nostalgic and serene, Beautiful classical music. I absolutely love these for example:

Chopin's Nocturnes
Beethoven's Appassionata's second movement and the third movement of the Archduke Trio
Arvo Pärt's Spiegel Im Spiegel, Für Alina, Fratres, Cantus In Memory of Benjamin Britten etc.
Philip Glass's Opening from Glassworks

So, as I'm still pretty new to the classical field, I thought I'd ask the wiser ones here to recommend and share their likings on similar artists and works!

Thanks.


----------



## TWhite (Feb 23, 2010)

Flail: 

Several that come to mind would be the second movement of the Beethoven "Pathetique" Sonata. For Late Romantic music, the third movement of the Rachmaninov Second Symphony is extremely beautiful, as is the string orchestra version of his "Vocalise." 

Tom


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Check into the Nocturnes by John Field and also those of Faure.


----------



## SatiesFaction (Apr 12, 2010)

You might want to listen to:

Chopin's Mazurkas
Liszt's Consolations
Fauré's Romances sans Paroles
Debussy's Suite Bergamasque
Satie's Gymnopédies

Mathieu


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Check into the Nocturnes by John Field and also those of Faure.


John Field is a highly underrated composer IMHO. And the Faure Nocturnes are indeed delightful!!!

For a slightly different classical approach, try Karaindrou's movie scores.Her score to "Ulysses Gaze" is simply wonderful. She needs more exposure too.

Jim


----------



## Boccherini (Mar 29, 2010)

Beethoven's Sonatas to starts with: _Moonlight_, _Tempest_, _Appassionata_, _Pathetique_ and _Waldstein_.


----------



## Machiavel (Apr 12, 2010)

I'd suggest maybe someone less known like Henselt. Just youtube it.I find him good, maybe not on level like chopin but more as a schumman.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Machiavel said:


> I'd suggest maybe someone less known like Henselt. Just youtube it.I find him good, maybe not on level like chopin but more as a schumman.


But Schumann's better than Chopin, right? 

I second the Henselt f minor concerto.


----------

